# Shoto's D-Day



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

I joined this forum in 2009 when I was looking for help and support in a very difficult marriage. I've never posted much detail about my situation but over the years I've found what others have posted here to be invaluable. A huge "thank you" to everyone who have shared their stories and/or offered helpful advice. I'm not posting this for any reason other then to drive a stake in the ground, draw a line in the sand, or close the book and mark (what I pray is the end) of the most difficult period of my life. 

I was lied to repeatedly, stolen from, cheated on twice (that I know about), had false legal claims made against me, struck in the head, emotionally tormented, had my children used against me, lied about and had my heart broken. I stuck around for as long as I did because of my two young children and my belief that my ex has BPD. Well today its done. I am officially divorced and moving on from a train wreck of a marriage. I admire those who have long and happy marriages. Apparently that is not something I will have, but at least I am finally free to chart a new course and see what I might find. I choose to be happy.


----------



## nickgtg (Jan 11, 2013)

Good luck Shoto, I wish you nothing but happiness in your future.


----------



## movealong (Aug 9, 2013)

nickgtg said:


> Good luck Shoto, I wish you nothing but happiness in your future.


Same here. Be strong.


----------



## helolover (Aug 24, 2012)

I understand what it's like to be married to BPD. 

I'm glad you got out of it. Cheers to you.


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

Thank you all for the kind words and good wishes!


----------



## WolverineFan (Nov 26, 2013)

I echo the same sentiments. May you find joy and peace in this world. I have found it knowing that God loves me and has a plan. The problem arises because He has allowed all of choice. That's the reason there is pain and heartache to no end, people continue to choose to reject His plan. Not trying to be "preachy" but He really does love you!


----------



## PieceOfSky (Apr 7, 2013)

Shoto1984 said:


> ...I am finally free to chart a new course and see what I might find. I choose to be happy.


I'm very happy for you. Sounds like a tough journey, and reminds me that even here it's hard to know what someone might be going through.

I wish you peace and happiness.


----------

